# Armoir Cabinet Smoker?



## longshot norton (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello all. Looking to build a new smoke house and wondered if anyone has ever used an old armoir cabinet? 36” x 60” x 20” solid wood. My intent is to attach a pellet hopper to make it a pellet smoker. Thoughts?


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 3, 2021)

Hmm...no experience with that but my first concern is what type of wood finish may have been used and also what type of wood was it made from... ?  2: is the armoir worth more selling and buying a new hardwood cabinet for smoking ? I applaud ingenuity but don't want anyone getting sick.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 3, 2021)

Agree with WaterRat...my concern would be the finish on the wood...


----------



## longshot norton (Jan 4, 2021)

So I had certainly considered that. The unit is was looking at was unfinished but I planned to line it with stainless anyway. I’m more concerned about the whole thing going up in flames. I have no idea how large the flame is in a pellet hopper. I assume a baffle over the top of the burner would prevent that but am unsure


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

Line it with 1/4" hardiboard....the concrete board used under tile and around fireplaces....very high heat rating and almost the same refractive index as steel. Won't rust and cheaper than stainless steel. I have it in my smokehouse made of wood...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

Once it heats up....very even temps....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2021)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/James-H...ft-x-8-ft-Cement-Backerboard-220006/100157596


----------

